# L'impact érotique du PowerBook... (appel à témoins)



## Bat-Mac (10 Mars 2005)

Rhaaaa... lovely...  comme aurait écrit Gotlib (citant Hitchcock).

L'autre jour, en sortant de sa housse Tucano mon PB 15' rutilant, pour le poser sur la table du client, j'ai senti comme un frisson passager et une petite lueur admirative dans l'oeil de la secrétaire.
Et puis, lorsque le PB s'est allumé et que d'un seul clic la vidéo a empli l'écran, mettant également en valeur le design épuré et magnifique de la machine, une sorte de tension érotique s'est nettement dégagée de la pièce...   

Ce matin, je croise ma voisine et nous papotons quelques instant entre les boîtes aux lettres et les poubelles... J'évoque vaguement le PowerBook. Ignorant de quoi il s'agit (la pauvre, elle travaille ses cours - elle est prof - sur un PC...) je lui explique qu'il s'agit des derniers portables Apple.
Et là, la même petite lueur admirative. "Ah oui, mais c'est un peu le dernier cri, ces portables Mac, non ?"     J'ai senti qu'un frémissement indistinct m'avait rendu moins banal à ses yeux... 

Et vous ? Avez-vous déjà testé ou simplement ressenti l'impact que pouvait dégager la seule présence d'un PowerBook auprès du sexe opposé ?

hum ?

(je précise que je ne travaille PAS pour Mireille Dumas ni J-Luc Delarue - vous pouvez répondre tranquillement sans risquer d'être assaillis de propositions médiatiques ! ha ha )


----------



## mado (10 Mars 2005)

Le _macusing_ ? Une nouvelle technique de drague ?  J'sais pas j'en ai pas de portable..

Mais à la question "avez vous ressenti..", je réponds oui ! :love:


----------



## woulf (10 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa... lovely...  comme aurait écrit Gotlib (citant Hitchcock).
> 
> L'autre jour, en sortant de sa housse Tucano mon PB 15' rutilant, pour le poser sur la table du client, j'ai senti comme un frisson passager et une petite lueur admirative dans l'oeil de la secrétaire.
> Et puis, lorsque le PB s'est allumé et que d'un seul clic la vidéo a empli l'écran, mettant également en valeur le design épuré et magnifique de la machine, une sorte de tension érotique s'est nettement dégagée de la pièce...
> ...



Le mac n'est qu'un prétexte, c'est TON charme qui agit, tout simplement, même si tu ne mets pas "Axe pour homme"


----------



## nathan1901 (10 Mars 2005)

Tout à fait. 

L'iBook a la différence du PBook a un effet attendrissant. Moins sexuel que le PB, mais tout aussi flatteur.

Comme je le disais, avoir un mac, c'est de toute façon avoir bon goût. Un produit d'esthète quoi. Et les femmes aiment l'esthétisme... 

Beaugoss' forever !


----------



## Bat-Mac (10 Mars 2005)

Autre hypothèse : le possesseur d'un iBook ou d'un PowerBook se sent DEJA plus zen et en harmonie avec le sexe opposé, d'où un indéniable apport charismatique ?   





(ou bien c'est simplement l'effet "impulse" de la frime made in Apple ?)


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> ... le design épuré et magnifique de la machine, une sorte de tension érotique s'est nettement dégagée *de* la pièce...



 Bah chacun son truc... perso je préfère *dans* la pièce...   :love:

Je n'ai jamais eu de PowerBook, mais il y a deux ans quand j'avais un iBook c'était pareil. Maintenant mon iMac G5 20" fait les mêmes  sensations auprès de la gente féminine... et comme en plus il est chez moi.... :love:



_PS : je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens que dans pas trop long temps, il va déménager au bar ce thread...  _


----------



## Bat-Mac (10 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bah chacun son truc... perso je préfère *dans* la pièce...   :love:
> 
> Je n'ai jamais eu de PowerBook, mais il y a deux ans quand j'avais un iBook c'était pareil. Maintenant mon iMac G5 20" fait les mêmes sensations auprès de la gente féminine... et comme en plus il est chez moi.... :love:
> 
> ...



Ah oui... le dégagement de la tension érotique a certainement dû émaner *du* PowerBook pour se répandre *dans* la pièce... Bien vu !   

Quant à déménager au bar... ben, pour moi ce sera une mauresque, alors !


----------



## vincmyl (10 Mars 2005)

L'iBook Palourde avait eut le meme effet à l'époque


----------



## GrandGibus (10 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Autre hypothèse : le possesseur d'un iBook ou d'un PowerBook se sent DEJA plus zen et en harmonie avec le sexe opposé, d'où un indéniable apport charismatique ?
> (ou bien c'est simplement l'effet "impulse" de la frime made in Apple ?)



A moins que ce ne soit qu'une retombée (positive pour une fois) de l'idée générale qui consiste à penser que les Macs coutent cher !

D'où le raisonnement: *jeune homme (qui sent l'axe) + mac = jeune homme (qui sent l'axe) friqué*.





_OK les filles.... je sors...._


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

Ah se tirer une balle. Ou tirer.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> L'iBook Palourde avait eut le meme effet à l'époque



pour draguer les thons ? ...


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> L'iBook Palourde avait eut le meme effet à l'époque


la moule est également un gastéropode, non?      :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> la moule est également un gastéropode, non?      :rateau:  :rose:



Non, la moule est un bivalve...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Non, la moule est un bivalve...


l'ordre mollusca regroupe entre autre les gastéro et les bivalves mais un gastéro n'est pas de la famille des moules   


y a aussi dedans les céphalopodes mais comme c'est au sujet de vincmyl j'en ai pas parlé


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'ordre mollusca regroupe entre autre les gastéro et les bivalves mais un gastéro n'est pas de la famille des moules


arrêtes grand fou... tu m'excites...  :rose:  :rateau:   



			
				supermolusque a dit:
			
		

> y a aussi dedans les céphalopodes mais comme c'est au sujet de vincmyl j'en ai pas parlé


----------



## Zyrol (10 Mars 2005)

Autre théorie..
Un PC user, allume son PC devant le sexe opposé : forcement il y a un probleme sur la machine... 
Un MAC user, allume son mac devant le sexe opposé : tout marche, donc disponibilité immédiate, ecoute accrue (pas omnibulé par le probleme...) 

la voilà l'explication !


----------



## Gullyver (10 Mars 2005)

Pour reprendre une comparaison chère à Steve : Les femmes sont aussi charmées par le mec au powerbook que par le mec à la Bmw...

Z'avez déjà essayé de draguer en fiat panda??


----------



## daffyb (10 Mars 2005)

La moule est un lamellibranche !! 
*Anatomie :*
La moule est également un bivalve lamellibranche.  Elle possède un pied qui assure son déplacement et une glande qui assure sa  fixation grâce au byssus (bouquet de filaments).
La coquille de la moule est constituée à  95 % de carbonate de calcium. Elle renferme le corps de l'animal. Les  branchies ont un rôle essentiel dans la filtration (la moule filtre jusqu'à  4 litres d'eau par heure).

(c) http://www.huitres-de-bretagne.com/PagesConch/coelev.html#moule

Comme on parle du WiKi !! :
WikiPedia [fr]


----------



## stephane6646 (10 Mars 2005)

La semaine prochaine, je ferai un cours avec mon ibook tout neuf en usant de power point. je verrai bien l'effet produit sur mes étudiantes ( 20 ans en moyenne)....Si ça glousse c'est bon signe.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> La moule est un lamellibranche !!
> *Anatomie :*
> La moule est également un bivalve lamellibranche.  Elle possède un pied qui assure son déplacement et une glande qui assure sa  fixation grâce au byssus (bouquet de filaments).
> La coquille de la moule est constituée à  95 % de carbonate de calcium. Elle renferme le corps de l'animal. Les  branchies ont un rôle essentiel dans la filtration (la moule filtre jusqu'à  4 litres d'eau par heure).
> ...


Oui et ?


----------



## daffyb (10 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> La semaine prochaine, je ferai un cours avec mon ibook tout neuf en usant de power point. je verrai bien l'effet produit sur mes étudiantes ( 20 ans en moyenne)....Si ça glousse c'est bon signe.


Avec Keynote tu aurais des WAHOU LE TRUC DE GUEDIN,    C'EST TROP DE LA BALLE. IL EST TROP LE PROF :love: . JE KIFFE TROP SES COURS.    

SM>Ben rien... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> La semaine prochaine, je ferai un cours avec mon ibook tout neuf en usant de power point. je verrai bien l'effet produit sur mes étudiantes ( 20 ans en moyenne)....Si ça glousse c'est bon signe.



si elles baillent... faut pas les manger... tu serais malade...  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> La moule est un lamellibranche !!
> *Anatomie :*
> La moule est également un bivalve lamellibranche.  Elle possède un pied qui assure son déplacement et une glande qui assure sa  fixation grâce au byssus (bouquet de filaments).
> La coquille de la moule est constituée à  95 % de carbonate de calcium. Elle renferme le corps de l'animal. Les  branchies ont un rôle essentiel dans la filtration (la moule filtre jusqu'à  4 litres d'eau par heure)...



c'est pas en leur parlant comme ça que tu vas emballer...  :rateau:


----------



## Bat-Mac (10 Mars 2005)

... mais je ne vais pas me plaindre.... Je l'ai bien cherché...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

sucette ? alors c'est à propos


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

On descend çà au bar  :love: 
Mon cousin va vous faire la preuve par 3 que imac G5 ou pas iMac G5 sous le bras ca ne change rien pour abraser :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Gullyver a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez déjà essayé de draguer en fiat panda??





bah, si on est moche on reste moche  avec panda ou ferrari   

et si en plus le mec c'est un parfait cretin imbus
la fille n'a vraiment rien gagné .....


----------



## Zyrol (10 Mars 2005)

Faudrait demander à un sociologue de faire une étude : 
"L'intégration des mac users auprés de la gente féminine"

De toute façon quand on voit ça, je comprends ces dames...

PC bien rangé.... 

    





*Cool c'est mon 1000ème post !!!*


----------



## chagregel (10 Mars 2005)

PssssS......


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Mars 2005)

sérieusement, j'avais une prof qui nous faisait quelques cours avec son mac, un titanium c'est. Ben c'est quand même la classe...


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah se tirer une balle. Ou tirer.


tu me le retire de la bouche!


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2005)

À table ça fait un peu désordre...


----------



## Zyrol (10 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> À table ça fait un peu désordre...



Faut pas venir ici en mangeant...


----------



## Freelancer (10 Mars 2005)

heu powerbook ou pas, ibook ou pas, ipod ou pas, moi c'est tjs rien, nada, queudchie, que dalle. qd t'as le corps de bart simpson et la gueule d'albert jacquard, meme un powerbook g5 ne pourrait rien pour toi


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2005)

'tain ça n'a pas mis long temps pour atterrir au Bar..

Voila comment partir d'une utilisation de PowerBook pour draguer et se retrouver avec des moules à table...  :love:


----------



## Zyrol (10 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> heu powerbook ou pas, ibook ou pas, ipod ou pas, moi c'est tjs rien, nada, queudchie, que dalle. qd t'as le corps de bart simpson et la gueule d'albert jacquard, meme un powerbook g5 ne pourrait rien pour toi




Michael Vaughn a un ibook dans certains episodes...


----------



## Freelancer (10 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Michael Vaughn a un ibook dans certains episodes...



   

Evidement  dans toute bonne serie americaine, le gentil a un mac et le mechant un pc     
D'ailleurs, t'as pas remarqué que sonnyboy est bcp plus sociable, calme et posé depuis qu'il a switché     

Après, le coup du Mac qui rend seduisant     ça me laisse sceptique...


----------



## Freelancer (10 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Voila comment partir d'une utilisation de PowerBook pour draguer et se retrouver avec des moules à table...  :love:



qu'est ce qui est pire : des moules a table ou un thon au lit?


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui est pire : des moules a table ou un thon au lit?



Rayer les mentions inutiles...


----------



## mandarina (10 Mars 2005)

Comme j'ai pas de portable... je sens que je vais m'acheter ça ! J'espère que ça aura le même effet...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait demander à un sociologue de faire une étude :



tsss tsss ca partait bien jusqu'à ce mot là  :mouais: 

 la raiez'


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> PssssS......



C'est pas la peine de pisser sur les threads que tu m'envoies hé ho !


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

Alors voilà : on mitonne un petit topic sympa sur le sex-appeal des PowerBook, et à peine le dos tourné il se retrouve... au bar ???    

Et rien à boire, évidemment...

Sinon, pour la série "Alias", EVIDEMMENT que j'avais noté la présence d'un Mac (mais il m'avait semblé que Vaughn avait un Titanium...)
D'ailleurs, dans l'un des commentaires en bonus, le réalisateur précise qu'ils avaient été obligés de recouvrir le logo à la pomme...
 :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> ...le réalisateur précise qu'ils avaient été obligés de recouvrir le logo à la pomme...




avec une feuille de vigne ?


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà : on mitonne un petit topic sympa sur le sex-appeal des PowerBook, et à peine le dos tourné il se retrouve... au bar ???
> 
> Et rien à boire, évidemment...



Comment ça ???     tu n'as même pas eu ton mauresque  :mouais:


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> avec une feuille de vigne ?



Presque !   Ils se sont faits ch... à recouvrir la coque (ou une partie) avec un truc blanc ou clair, mais on devine quand même le logo.... lorsqu'on reconnaît la bécane (parce que les plans sont assez courts - Je pense notamment à un épisode où Sidney cherche des infos sur le portable de Vaughn... pour ceux qui regardent la série... ).

Quel intérêt à se donner autant de mal pour masquer un Mac... alors qu'il ne joue aucun rôle particulier dans le film ?


A mon avis les réals ne travaillent que sur Mac et sont restés fidèles à eux-mêmes malgré les impératifs de la production ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ???     tu n'as même pas eu ton mauresque  :mouais:



Même pas un Pepsi light !   

Rien... Nada... bernique... Que d'... des nèfles... 
 :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ???     tu n'as même pas eu t*a*  mauresque  :mouais:



tu rigoles, il entre ici sans frapper à grand coup de late dans la porte... et il paye même pas sa tourné...


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mars 2005)

tiens, je ne saivais pas que mauresque était au féminin ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je ne saivais pas que mauresque était au féminin ???



viens me voir en Provence... on ira verifier ensemble... j'ai quelques bonnes adresses


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mars 2005)

Yesss


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

UNE Mauresque, donc...    et UN perroquet.


----------



## Zyrol (11 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour la série "Alias", EVIDEMMENT que j'avais noté la présence d'un Mac (mais il m'avait semblé que Vaughn avait un Titanium...)
> D'ailleurs, dans l'un des commentaires en bonus, le réalisateur précise qu'ils avaient été obligés de recouvrir le logo à la pomme...
> :mouais:



Je ne me rappelle plus quel episode exactement, mais sur les premiers ou on voit des macs apparaitre, ils ne sont pas cachés (la pomme), mais c'est vrai qu'ensuite ils se sont mis à cachés la pomme.

Enfin, on a du voir le logo 1 fois....


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me rappelle plus quel episode exactement, mais sur les premiers ou on voit des macs apparaitre, ils ne sont pas cachés (la pomme), mais c'est vrai qu'ensuite ils se sont mis à cachés la pomme.
> 
> Enfin, on a du voir le logo 1 fois....



... et dans l'un des making-of, il me semble qu'on voit nettement l'équipe de production etc bosser sur des Macs !


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sucette ? alors c'est à propos



qui a dit sucette ?


----------



## Zyrol (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui a dit sucette ?




ça n'a pas l'air efficace sa technique... la bonbon ne diminue pas tres vite...


----------



## Zyrol (11 Mars 2005)

Et l'attraction de l'ibook ??? !!


----------



## abba zaba (11 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Et vous ? Avez-vous déjà testé ou simplement ressenti l'impact que pouvait dégager la seule présence d'un PowerBook auprès du sexe opposé ?



 Il faut arrêter ce type tout de suite ! On a pas idée de faire des expériences pareilles alors qu'on sait déjà qu' un portable, rien qu'au niveau des genoux, c'est pas conseillé....


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

Ah non !!! Pas des photos de Mecs autour d'un Mac !!    

Revenons-en à des considérations plus en rapport avec le point de départ du topic.

des jolies images avec du PowerBook (ou de l'iBook, ok) ... 

.. des choses bucoliques et plaisantes pour l'oeil.


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Il faut arrêter ce type tout de suite ! On a pas idée de faire des expériences pareilles alors qu'on sait déjà qu' un portable, rien qu'au niveau des genoux, c'est pas conseillé....



pssst... c'est pour ça sans doute qu'elle l'a posé sur ses cuisses...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

les palourdes c'est pas mal aussi :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Et l'attraction de l'ibook ??? !!



Bon au lieu de mater des gonzesses à poil sur l'ibook, vous feriez mieux d'envoyer l'échantillon d'urine (à coté de la bouteille d'eau) au labo d'analyse...     :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les palourdes c'est pas mal aussi :love:



je savais qu'on reparlerait de bivalves...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

le blanc c'est pas mal aussi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le blanc c'est pas mal aussi



heu... moi je dirais rose...


----------



## chagregel (11 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la peine de pisser sur les threads que tu m'envoies hé ho !



Une envie pressante et présente


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2005)

Quand vous serez bien vieille, au soir, à la chandelle,
Assise aupres du feu, devidant et filant,
Direz, chantant mes vers, en vous esmerveillant :
Ronsard me celebroit du temps que j'estois belle.

Lors, vous n'aurez servante oyant telle nouvelle,
Desja sous le labeur à demy sommeillant,
Qui au bruit de mon nom ne s'aille resveillant,
Benissant vostre nom de louange immortelle.

Je seray sous la terre et fantaume sans os :
Par les ombres myrteux je prendray mon repos :
Vous serez au fouyer une vieille accroupie,

Regrettant mon amour et vostre fier desdain.
Vivez, si m'en croyez, n'attendez à demain :
Cueillez dés aujourd'huy les roses de la vie.

Pierre de RONSARD (1524-1585)  
(Recueil : Sonnets pour Hélène)


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tsss tsss ca partait bien jusqu'à ce mot là  :mouais:
> 
> la raiez'




Ouiiiii ???? Kessadire ???? 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a aussi dedans les céphalopodes mais comme c'est au sujet de vincmyl j'en ai pas parlé



Vous m'excusez, je prend ce sujet un peu à la bourre, et je me permets de souligner des posts déja anciens...  :love: :love: 



Bon, de quoi ça cause, ici, du pouvoir d'attraction des félins en aluminium et en titanium ?

C'est sur que, question érotisme, c'est mieux qu'un Palm, même équipé de palmasutra. 

Il m'arrive de montrer le mien en public dans des établissements de débits de boissons, dans lesquels je vérifie que ma bibliothèque iTunes contient bien les mêmes versions que ceux présents dans la collection de cédés du patron et neanmoins ami... 
Et c'est vrai que ça attire les curieuses. Mais je reste zen. Faut pas s'emballer. Y'a pas que des voleurs, y'a aussi des voleuses. 

Sinon, au boulot, non, j'ai pas remarqué de fantasmes portés sur la machine, ou sur son possesseur. Enfin, pas spécialement. Je crois qu'en la matière, le plombier reste un métier privilégié par rapport au possesseur d'alubook. Mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'en la matière, le plombier reste un métier privilégié par rapport au possesseur d'alubook. Mais bon...





et du facteur tu en fait quoi ?


----------



## abba zaba (11 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et du facteur tu en fait quoi ?



Ma petite dame, c'est plus c'que c'était, les obligations de résultats dans les services publics font que les facteurs sont devenus des gens pressés, comme tout le monde, on ne les voit même plus.... Fini le temps où rentrant à l'improviste, un mari soupçonneux pouvait parfois surprendre le sien, s'attardant d'une main experte dans l'ouverture de la boîte à lettres.


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

ASSEZ !!!!!!!! 














			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> les palourdes c'est pas mal aussi :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'EST DE L'ACHARNEMENT !!!!!!   

Pourquoi tant de haine ? 

Une palourde et ensuite un iBook...

... ET LES POWERBOOK, ALORS ??? (c'était le sujet...)   

J'attends à présents les jolies-z-images AVEC UN POWERBOOK INSIDE !  





Une cyber-tournée pour les meilleures PowerBook pictures qui font du bien quand on les regarde le matin... (et qui empechent de bosser...)


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

de quoi ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

Heu... je voulais parler de conchyliculture.. mais bon, j'ai peur que vous pensiez (oui je sais, là j'ai un peu de marge !    ) que je fais une fixation...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, au boulot, non, j'ai pas remarqué de fantasmes portés sur la machine, ou sur son possesseur. Enfin, pas spécialement. Je crois qu'en la matière, le plombier reste un métier privilégié par rapport au possesseur d'alubook. Mais bon...


Moi quand je bosse sur mon titanium 550Mhz qui rame j'ai beaucoup plus de temps pour penser au cul.


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi quand je bosse sur mon titanium 550Mhz qui rame j'ai beaucoup plus de temps pour penser au cul.



Ah les excuses du libidineux, c'est toujours très drole !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

tiens j'ai réussi à trouver la photo d'une huitre avec un Powerbook...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

bon vais installer pearpc sur vpc alors


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> ASSEZ !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> C'EST DE L'ACHARNEMENT !!!!!!
> ...



Bien, je vois que ta pamelandersonaddiction    t'a aveuglé et que tu n'as pas remarqué que dans mon précédent post la machine était un powerbook. Ne serait tu pas du genre à acheter tout produit  pourvu qu'il soit accompagné, exemple :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

ma recherche n'a pas vraiment porté ses fruits   

viola  :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)




----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

Non robertav ! Avec un pismo, on peut trouver mieux !


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Bien, je vois que ta pamelandersonaddiction    t'a aveuglé et que tu n'as pas remarqué que dans mon précédent post la machine était un powerbook.



Ah oui, pardon...






Il faut de tout pour faire une iLibido, j'imagine...


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

ailleurs par poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner, c'est si excitant que ça de voir un mac au ciné ? Faudra qu'ils pensent à en faire un genre spécialisé. Des films mettant en scènes des macs à longueur de temps, avec des gros plans et tout le bardaf...  Ah ben ça au début ce sera vendu sous le manteau, hein ! Le grand public n'est pas près.


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> de quoi ?



EH BEN ???

J'aime (beaucoup) le style et tout mais...




... Tu oublies de préciser si c'est un 15 ou un 17' !!

Rhaa la la...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non robertav ! Avec un pismo, on peut trouver mieux !



ben alors j'ai cela aussi


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2005)

Ah oui, mais ça, c'est iMac Girl ! En orange, elle pourrait faire iBook palourde girl, pour faire plaisir à vincmyl...


----------



## Zyrol (11 Mars 2005)

ce sujet devient vraiment bien !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> ce sujet devient vraiment bien !!!



t'as raison, il manque plus qu'une intervention de vincmyl...


----------



## Zyrol (11 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, il manque plus qu'une intervention de vincmyl...



Qu'est ce qu'elle ont mes interventions ??    

elles sont trés constructives !   


D'ailleurs quand on confond un pot de miel et de l'urine....


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2005)

ELLE fait les palourdes aussi    








Elle aussi.... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

En fait, on pourrait TOUT résumer avec :






 


Mais j'attends toujours THE image de PowerBook sexy qui fera oublier toutes les autres...


(même si j'apprécie énormément les fruits de mer...)


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

une petite pour la route


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

Ah oui... "Sex & The City"... FORCEMENT Mac... !   

J'attends toujours la PowerBook-girl of my dreams...

En attendant :






Très seyant également :


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

Tiens, à propos de séries TV, il me semble que le personnage de Chandler (dans "Friends") utilise bien un POWERBOOK dans les dernières saisons de la série...

Faudrait vérifier..


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

Oups... ca laisse des marques...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Oups... ca laisse des marques...



le tampon vétérinaire, c'est sur la fesse droite normalement


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

c'est top genial!quand on me parle informatique comme ça,je comprends presque tout! j'préfère dire presque parceque je me connais;y a tjrs un p'tit truc qui m'échappe   Une vraie blonde on la refait pas comme ça!!!!!! Enfin je suis contente d'être venue prendre mon jus au bar!j'en pisse ds ma culotte!C'est où les toilettes?


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

derriere un PowerBook ?


----------



## iota (11 Mars 2005)

Salut.



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> derriere un PowerBook ?


C'est une photo que t'as prise avec la webcam cachée dans ta chambre ??? 

@+
iota


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> c'est top genial!quand on me parle informatique comme ça,je comprends presque tout! j'préfère dire presque parceque je me connais;y a tjrs un p'tit truc qui m'échappe   Une vraie blonde on la refait pas comme ça!!!!!! Enfin je suis contente d'être venue prendre mon jus au bar!j'en pisse ds ma culotte!C'est où les toilettes?



Heuuu..... :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> C'est une photo que t'as prise avec la webcam cachée dans ta chambre ???
> ...



non c'est pas ma chambre :rateau:


----------



## iota (11 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai trouvé ça :


----------



## stephane6646 (11 Mars 2005)

Franchement, qui a séduit une femme avec son ibook ou son powerbook?? y a urait-il une Itouch?????


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Elle aussi.... :rateau:  :rateau:



petit seins  la c'est mieux :love:


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> petit seins  la c'est mieux :love:





Oui mais la tienne elle fait pas les palourdes


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> petit seins  la c'est mieux :love:


je crfois savoir qui c'est


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> En fait, on pourrait TOUT résumer avec :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ben, y sont où, ses seins ? Ah bon ,c'est le jeu du bidule caché qu'il faut retrouver !


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

Et si j'osais un petit<<bordel!la charte>>?quelqu'un m'en voudrait il?


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> Et si j'osais un petit<<bordel!la charte>>?quelqu'un m'en voudrait il?




Moi aussi j'adore Chartres


----------



## stephane6646 (11 Mars 2005)

Qui emballe avec son ibook ou pb???


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'adore Chartres



ben tu l'aimes cette cathédrale ...   


 Tu vas avoir un costume violet toi aussi ?


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

t'es pas tt seul et je l'ai visité même et j'ai été éblouie.Dailleurs j'adore visiter les église gothique romane où simple petite église de campagne.......si je te disai tt ce que j'aime ici le post.........emmerderait tt le monde tellement il serait long


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> tu me le retire de la bouche!



Leçon Numéro 1: ne jamais dire ce genre de choses à Supermoquette.

Leçon Numéro 2: Ne jamais faire des promesses que tu ne tiendras pas


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

qu'est ce que vous allez vite pour vous répondre je ne comprends pas bien comment vous faites!!!.........La gogole est de retour!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben tu l'aimes cette cathédrale ...
> 
> 
> Tu vas avoir un costume violet toi aussi ?



Il parait qu' il faut en voir fait une en allumette pour avoir un costume violet...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> tu me le retire de la bouche!


si j'veux


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si j'veux



C'est maintenant que tu te réveilles toi...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

j'l'avais pas r'marqué avant ton post


----------



## chagregel (11 Mars 2005)

IceandFire

ici


----------



## yvos (11 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Qui emballe avec son ibook ou pb???


 
ça dépend si tu veux passer pour un geek accro à l'info, mais ça me paraît risquer de laisser ce genre de bestiole trainer ostensiblement en pensant draguer


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2005)

Je rentre d'une formation ou mon Alu15' a fait sensation. 
J'ai même entendu: "il est sexy cet ordinateur". 
J'aurais préféré "il est sexy ce petit belge".  
(il y avait peut-être un message caché, à explorer...  )


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben tu l'aimes cette cathédrale ...
> 
> 
> Tu vas avoir un costume violet toi aussi ?



Et pourquoi pas....


----------



## AL3xKro (11 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Presque !  Ils se sont faits ch... à recouvrir la coque (ou une partie) avec un truc blanc ou clair, mais on devine quand même le logo.... lorsqu'on reconnaît la bécane (parce que les plans sont assez courts - Je pense notamment à un épisode où Sidney cherche des infos sur le portable de Vaughn... pour ceux qui regardent la série... ).
> 
> Quel intérêt à se donner autant de mal pour masquer un Mac... alors qu'il ne joue aucun rôle particulier dans le film ?
> 
> ...


 
Pour l'histoire, la série Alias est sponso Nokia, 1 seul contrat de pub, pas d'autres marques à l'image.. Ca leur permet des sous et du matos mais ils s'engagent à mettre en avant les objets Nokia -> voir les gros plans sur les téléphones, anodins mais bien ciblés..

Pour en revenir au topic : Dès que j'ai mon PB, je tente à la fac  je verrai bien le résultat..


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais préféré "il est sexy ce petit belge".



Là, normalement - étant donné le bordel qu'est devenu ce topic bien innocent au départ...   - quelqu'un (Supermoquette ?) devrait logiquement répondre :
"et tu l'as aussi retiré de la bouche de Catherine Richard ?" 

Non ?   


(c'est juste pour vérifier que je suis...)


----------



## Bat-Mac (12 Mars 2005)

Un peu de féminité dans un monde de brutes.


... euh... de e-Féminité dans un monde de i-Brutes...   







Tout dans la douceur et la subtilité...   


Et puis, "pod", ça rime avec "god.", de la même manière que "pieu" rime avec "dieu"...

(C'est bô, non, la poésie du samedi matin ?)   




(oups, pardon... la "e-Poetry")   :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (12 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de féminité dans un monde de brutes.
> 
> 
> ... euh... de e-Féminité dans un monde de i-Brutes...
> ...



NDLR: j'suis pétée de rire :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bat-Mac (12 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> NDLR: j'suis pétée de rire :love:  :love:  :love:



Eh ben, la suite ne devrait pas te laisser indifférente... à condition de comprendre les subtilités de l'anglais... et sa sauvagerie raffinée...   






 :love:


----------



## Muti (12 Mars 2005)

moi les godemichés c'est pas mon truc,je trouve que la nature a bien fait les choses,même Igod je trouve que ça sonne mal Ipod c'est tellement mieux même si je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert pour le moment


----------



## Bat-Mac (12 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> moi les godemichés c'est pas mon truc,je trouve que la nature a bien fait les choses,même Igod je trouve que ça sonne mal Ipod c'est tellement mieux même si je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert pour le moment



Oui, peut-être... mais chez Apple c'est autant un souci du design que de l'usage réel qui est fait de l'objet... 
On peut admirer le concept sans vouloir absolument aller au fond des choses... 


Moi, ce que j'en dis, c'est juste pour faire avancer le e-Schmilblik...


----------



## Bat-Mac (13 Mars 2005)

Pour la bonne bouche...   ... l'image complète de la version fourrure...







On n'attend plus que Starsky, Hutch et Jackie Brown !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre d'une formation ou mon Alu15' a fait sensation.
> J'ai même entendu: "il est sexy cet ordinateur".
> J'aurais préféré "il est sexy ce petit belge".
> (il y avait peut-être un message caché, à explorer...  )



Note, ça ne me surprend pas, il y a trois ans, j'ai fait acheter un Titanium à une de mes cliente, aussitôt de retour avec la machine, avant même que je la lui mette en service, elle se l'est mise sous le bras, et à pris des poses avec, face à la glace en pied qu'il y a  dans son bureau


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2005)

ah... sentir la tiédeur du repose poignet, le velouté de la pellicule du titane sous l'extrémité de mes doigts, le bruissement du clavier, le ronronnement du disque "dur", le rythme prometteur de l'indication de la mise en veille.
J'aime mon Titanium 400. C'est le plus beau, le seul, l'unique... je lui pardonne tout !


----------



## fredtravers (13 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa... lovely...  comme aurait écrit Gotlib (citant Hitchcock).
> 
> L'autre jour, en sortant de sa housse Tucano mon PB 15' rutilant, pour le poser sur la table du client, j'ai senti comme un frisson passager et une petite lueur admirative dans l'oeil de la secrétaire.
> Et puis, lorsque le PB s'est allumé et que d'un seul clic la vidéo a empli l'écran, mettant également en valeur le design épuré et magnifique de la machine, une sorte de tension érotique s'est nettement dégagée de la pièce...
> ...



Avez vous lu mon excellent ouvrage concocté il y a deux ans ? 






Sigmund et l'ordinateur portable ?

NON ????  
Alors allez chez Balland !

Bon
1) Freudtravers avait déjà prévu le net avant même que l'épeire ne la conçoive. Evidemment ...
2) Il n'y a aucune différence entre un ordinateur portable et l'attribut du sujet. Question de puissance, de rapidité, de dimension.
3) Le filet est le moyen le plus sûr actuel pour transformer un homo familiaris copinus parlarem en psychorigide monomaniaque avec crises de compulsions internénettes plus ou moins dévêtues.
Comme on dit, le maquereau est dans le filet !
4) Vous avez dit ludique ? et même si les jeux y sont parfois communautaires, la plupart des activités sur ordinateur sont solitaires ... suivez mon regard ...
5) Moyen de commu - nikation ... oui .... mon fiston , qui souffre presque d'un syndrôme de DJuan ... fait toutes ses rencontres sur quiQuoiDoncOù 3615 QuiM'aime ... et ça marche ... sauf ... qu'il ne dépasse pas les 6 mois fatidiques du feu de paille de l'amour-éternel ... ( hélas, en plus, il est passé du côté obscuuur ... pfff ... l'ingénieur infâme ... je le rennnniiiee  ) ...

Bref ... osons,  osons ... lisons ... lisons ...


----------



## Franswa (13 Mars 2005)

Pour la sensation, les filles me disent souvent :"j'adore toucher ton clavier"  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pour la sensation, les filles me disent souvent :"j'adore toucher ton clavier"  :rose:



C'est ce qui s'appelle "faire une touche"


----------



## Freelancer (13 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pour la sensation, les filles me disent souvent :"j'adore toucher ton clavier"  :rose:



Tu sais, si t'as des problemes de peau, on peut d'aider


----------



## Franswa (13 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui s'appelle "faire une touche"


 héhéhé  
C'est que j'en fait souvent alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé
> C'est que j'en fait souvent alors



Fais attention, alors, une, c'est bien, plusieurs, c'est tuant. C'est comme le surf : une seule vague à la fois !


----------



## Franswa (14 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention, alors, une, c'est bien, plusieurs, c'est tuant. C'est comme le surf : une seule vague à la fois !


 Tout comme les vagues, quand tu tombes, tu peux finir par t'étouffer


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention, alors, une, c'est bien, plusieurs, c'est tuant. C'est comme le surf : une seule vague à la fois !


faut pas oublier la combi


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faut pas oublier la combi



Qu'est-ce tu nous fais là ? une pub pour VW ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pour la sensation, les filles me disent souvent :"j'adore toucher ton clavier"  :rose:



Tant qu'elles ne te demandent pas de caresser leur Trackpad...


----------



## Bat-Mac (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'elles ne te demandent pas de caresser leur Trackpad...



... avec 2 doigts + le pouce, sur les nouveaux PowerBook...    :love:


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Mars 2005)

je vais vous avouez un secret ..... quand ma copine est pas là ......... je me frotte sur mon powermac G4, j'aime sentir sa puissance contre ma peau douce et huileuse ....(oui huileuse pour ne pas risquer la brulure avec les frottements) !!! son bi-pro m'émoustille !!!!!!

piouuuu c'était dur à dire mais bon c'est fait......  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

ta copine c'est un clavier bluetooth ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous avouez un secret ..... quand ma copine est pas là ......... je me frotte sur mon powermac G4, j'aime sentir sa puissance contre ma peau douce et huileuse ....(oui huileuse pour ne pas risquer la brulure avec les frottements) !!! son bi-pro m'émoustille !!!!!!
> 
> piouuuu c'était dur à dire mais bon c'est fait......  :rose:








 Fais gaffe, le clavier est sensible aux liquides quels qu'ils soient (huile ou autres...)


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Mars 2005)

Rohhhhhh le cochon......


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, le clavier est sensible aux liquides quels qu'ils soient (huile ou autres...)




Minceeeeeee je fais du mal a mon amuuuuur sans le savoir.....!!!! je ne suis qu'un vilain il ne me mérite pas !!!! :sick:


et ma copine qui n'est pas là pour me consoler.... Cruelle journée !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

heureusement que c'est pas un G5, y aurait des copeaux...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Mars 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis qu'un vilain il ne me mérite pas !!!! :sick:
> Cruelle journée !!!


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

>




Mais il n'y a que des coquins gredin ici !!!  :love: 

si le mal fait du bien alors fait moi bien mal hein


----------



## Bat-Mac (15 Mars 2005)

.. maintenant, il ne reste plus qu'à courir chez Apple Store pour se procurer l'i-fourreau pour protéger l'i-tapette..


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Mars 2005)

i-cravache conviendrais mieux là non ?!  :love: 

m'enfin c'est une idée pour percer dans le milieu sado-maso... Steve si tu nous entends !


----------



## Muti (15 Mars 2005)

Très drôle tt ça, ms ça m'apprend pas gd chose,sur le chat ,la police ,la taille, les couleurs,j'essayedes trucsmais un coup ça marche,et un coup ça marche pasenfin je vous montre que je tatonne pour voir   :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: je faits mumuse quoi!


----------



## Muti (15 Mars 2005)

super!!!! ça marche!!je vais finir par devenir brune!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> super!!!! ça marche!!je vais finir par devenir brune!!!



C'est pas gagné. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Baisse toi un peu pour voir?
ZZZIIIIIIPPPP!


Non, c'est pas gagné


----------



## Bat-Mac (17 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gagné.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah non, ça dérape !  

(je veux dire : ça dérape vraiment : c'est du carrelage mouillé !)


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, ça dérape !
> 
> (je veux dire : ça dérape vraiment : c'est du carrelage mouillé !)



et encore c'est pas savonné au sol. Tiens, ramasse donc la savonette...


----------



## Bat-Mac (18 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et encore c'est pas savonné au sol. Tiens, ramasse donc la savonette...



Ah non, je ne touche JAMAIS aux savonettes des autres...   

d'ailleurs, si tu te penches un peu, tu verras qu'il y a "Ziggy" imprimé en relief...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2005)

Ça devient un peu gras, ce thread ... Pas étonnant que ça glisse


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

Kler que le PowerBook a du sex appeal en tout cas, moi je vais surement bientot en acheter un :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kler que le PowerBook a du sex appeal en tout cas, moi je vais surement bientot en acheter un :love:



de s... à pile ?     

désolé...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... de sexe à pile ?
> 
> désolé...


 Esprit mal tourne  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Esprit mal tourne  :mouais:



D'autant que dans un Power Book, ce serait "à batterie", pas "à piles"


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que dans un Power Book, ce serait "à batterie", pas "à piles"


 A balle


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient un peu gras, ce thread ... Pas étonnant que ça glisse



Oui, ça glisse au pays des merveilles


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

Un beau PowerBook 17" :love:


----------



## Bat-Mac (19 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Un beau PowerBook 17" :love:



... et bien sûr tu le rebaptiseras "Rocco"...


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Mars 2005)

Hello à tous et à bat-mac (l'iniateur d'un de mes posts préférés  )...
J'ai fait cours mercredi dernier avec mon ibook (tout blanc) et le logicile keynote 2 (transitions cinématographiques). mes étudiants ont entre 19 et 22 ans et la majorité sont des filles (22 filles pour 14 garçons).
Quand ils sont rentrés dans la salle, ils ont eu l'air surpris en voyant un visio branché et l'ibook à coté. Puis une fois qu'ils furent installés, j'ai lancé le diaporama composé de diapos en dégradé noir avec des lettres blanches. Le tout ressortait tres bien. Mais le coup fut porté dès la première diapo avec présentation du thème. Celui ci a semblé tombé du ciel et se poser tout doucement sur l'écran. J'ai regardé mes étudiants et ils avaient la banane. Surtout les filles up: ). J'ai continué le cours avec à chaque fois une nouvelle transition (la mosaïque, le renversement - non, ce n'est pas le trophée Lalique de patinage artistique) et un sujet ingrat comme les principes budgétaires européens est passé sans indigestion. Le clou du spectacle fut la dernière diapo: j'avais chois une transition dite "goutte d'eau" (que l'on peut voir dans les intros des films dreamworks). Grâce à cette transition, on avait l'impression que le mur devenait liquide et abosrbait le texte. C'était superbe et bien sur grosse banane sur les visages. Certais ont applaudi....
Ensuite, tout en les interrogeant sur leur travail, j'ai rangé mon ibook dans sa housse tucano (quel fétichisme!!!) ....et bien j'ai constaté le regard de certaines (au féminin) intriguées par le soin que j'apportais à mon ibook...
Bref, y a t il eu un impact érotique...je n'en sais rien.. mais il est certain que nous avons éprouvé du plaisir pendant ce cours...


----------

